
Apple Event on September 7th - anirudh24seven
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2016/
======
hartator
Doesn't seem so, but I still really hope they will update their MacBook Pro
line. We desperately need an update.

~~~
cloudjacker
Why? What advances in computation over the last two years would really benefit
the Macbook Pro line?

SSDs are the same size

16GB RAM is still a luxury

Not many Apple applications perform better with more RAM or faster CPUs,
looking at Xcode

Some Adobe products can be marginally sped up with more RAM, if you like
compositing

CPUs aren't much better, skylake wasn't so phenomenal after all

GPUs on the mobile variant haven't gotten much better, and integrated graphics
are still good enough.

What is your perspective? Especially on the 'desperate' part

~~~
toyg
_> 16 GB is still a luxury_

Nope nope nope. "Pro"s today use virtual machines. 32GB _must_ be an option.

If we've learnt anything from the "640k should be enough for everybody" times,
is that work inevitably expands to use all available memory.

~~~
cloudjacker
I asked for perspectives, I didn't make a proclamation that it was enough

A couple people have said more VMs, ok great, that is a valid perspective

It is interesting to see that this is on the path to confirming that there is
no improvement in processing on the host OS at all then for even the edgiest
of edge case developer users.

------
Analemma_
Hold your headphone jack's hand and tell it you love it, because this is the
day it goes on life support.

~~~
PerryCox
And the day that is announced is the day I switch to Android. I'm fine with
the idea of improving upon the 3.5mm headphone jack, but until we have a
standard that all other phone companies use, I'm not changing.

~~~
mkhalil
Well, Android might be moving headphones to USB-C eventually as well, so if
that's the decision, how would you feel?

~~~
sofaofthedamned
If Google and Apple both came out and said 'this is the future of audio' and
showed a USB3 connection to some nice Grado or Sennheisers, i'd be all ears.

Instead I suspect Apple as usual will say 'these are your new headphones' with
a crappy pair of earbuds that cost eleventy gillion pounds, and we'll all
retreat back to not giving a toss.

Apple are ace sometimes - I love my Macbook Pro, but smartphones are at a
point where my girlfriend (an Apple fan) is considering moving to Android
after seeing my Nexus 6p. Apple don't have the weight in the industry they
used to have.

Basically -

1\. Headphones need to be USB3, with 2 ports available. 2\. Standard protocol,
with all the bit and sample rates. 3\. DRM is fine, but it's optional 4\. Spec
is open, but well defined so manufacturers, even cheap ones, can join in.

------
CPLX
It's not reasonable for me to think they'll suddenly out of nowhere announce
an amazing refresh of the Mac Pro models for the first time since 2013 is it?

Because that would be awesome.

~~~
throwanem
Who knows? I don't think there's been any more reason to imagine such a thing
will happen than at any point in the last three years, but if it is going to
happen, this event would be when we first hear of it.

So I wouldn't get my hopes up, but I wouldn't give up on the possibility
entirely, I suppose is what I'm saying here.

~~~
ianai
Actually I think it was about 3-4 years between the previous Mac Pro and
current lines. That said those machines need a good modernization to things
like NVME and new video cards.

------
Corrado
I'm really hoping they will announce a 27" Retina Apple Cinema Display. The
old 27" one was EOL earlier this summer and I'm having a tough time finding a
suitable replacement.

------
ohitsdom
"See you on the 7th"

They've hinted at announcements in titles and themeing before. Am I reading
too much into it to hope for something AR/VR related? Obviously the event will
include new iPhones, but I'm curious to see if they enter the augmented world.

------
NovaS1X
I'll be keeping tabs on this event just to keep alive the small glimmer of
hope that they'll release the new MBP.

------
dhritzkiv
Do the bokeh somehow suggest improved camera depth of field via the rumoured
secondary sensor?

------
ninedays
Seeing the invitation title, I'd be surprised if the new iPhone is not named
iPhone 7.

~~~
freshyill
Also, it's next in their very predictable naming scheme.

People focus way too much on what it's called. I'd be very surprised if they
don't eventually get away from the 5, 5s, 6, 6s, etc. scheme. Most of their
other products have gotten away from it, including the iPad. They've already
started with the iPhone SE.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
They'll probably call this one the iPhone 7 because it's rumored to keep with
similar styling, but with the (rumored) complete refresh next year, they'll
probably just call it the iPhone.

------
vladd
The press expects them to announce iPhone 7:

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/29/12429510/apple-
iphone-7-ev...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/29/12429510/apple-
iphone-7-event-date-announced)

